# Will you be able to fix the broken links to "Pre-Breach" Enworld posts?



## Cleon (Dec 9, 2012)

I've noticed that all the links in the Creature Catalog forum's *Creatures Awaiting Upload* list are now broken since Enworld's resurrection, since our sparkly new forums use different URLs than our old posts and threads employed.

I'm wondering whether that's going to be a permanent state of affairs or something Our Noble Techies are planning to correct when they have time.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 9, 2012)

That's not yet known.  There isn't necessarily a simple translation from one to the other - our kindly admins are looking into it to see if they can make that happen.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 9, 2012)

And on a similar note, will the secure dice roller carry over? if so is there an estimate when? if no estimate, the I will be happy whenever it gets here!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2012)

OK, it seems I wasn't clear!  No, nothing is still here other than the forums and a rudimentary news page.  Anything we want back we have to get recoded.  Unfortunately, this will take months/years and thousands of £s  (it took us a decade to build it all up in the first place). We'll work our way through it as fast as we can - and can afford - but please don't be disappointed when the timescale is months/years rather than days.  And yes, we recognise the long-term damage that means.  We got done over good!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2012)

So, Months/years then 

This is a really bad time to be jobless and unemployable. This really stinks.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 10, 2012)

Some things will take longer than others. We just can't tell yet.  We're asking for prices and timescales for everything so that we can then try to formulate a rough plan - but bear in mind we really weren't prepared for this.


----------



## Cleon (Dec 10, 2012)

Umbran said:


> That's not yet known.  There isn't necessarily a simple translation from one to the other - our kindly admins are looking into it to see if they can make that happen.




Thanks, I was afraid that would be the case after noticing there were more differences between the old and new addresses than a "showthread.php".

Fortunately, it doesn't matter very much for hyperlinks to monsters conversions we've already uploaded to the Creature Catalog because the CC uses php, so its addresses haven't been changed by The Great Crash.


----------



## Cleon (Dec 10, 2012)

Cleon said:


> Thanks, I was afraid that would be the case after noticing there were more differences between the old and new addresses than a "showthread.php".
> 
> Fortunately, it doesn't matter very much for hyperlinks to monsters conversions we've already uploaded to the Creature Catalog because the CC uses php, so its addresses haven't been changed by The Great Crash.




Okay, many of the hyperlinks in question refer to a particular post in a thread, which means a simple but effective fix is substituting POST for URL.

For example, the first entry in the _Creatures Awaiting Upload & Current Conversions_ thread is Amber Lotus, which has URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/5460288-post125.html and /URL defining the link, which is now broken.

Using the same post# and substituting POST=5460288 and /POST for the URL="_address_" and /URL and it links to the appropriate place on the new forums.

Old Forum: Amber Lotus (Broken, gives "this page isn't redirecting properly" error)
New Forum: Amber Lotus (Works!)


----------



## Cleon (Dec 10, 2012)

Cleon said:


> Okay, many of the hyperlinks in question refer to a particular post in a thread, which means a simple but effective fix is substituting POST for URL.
> 
> For example, the first entry in the _Creatures Awaiting Upload & Current Conversions_ thread is Amber Lotus, which has URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/5460288-post125.html and /URL defining the link, which is now broken.
> 
> ...




I did a couple of find-and-replaces on my *Creatures Awaiting Upload & Current Conversions* post and the links now work properly, so it looks like it might solve many of the broken links.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 11, 2012)

something I have discovered is all of the characters of the games I am in are expectedly unavalable, however I noticed the older games are not recovered yet and, well, I kinda need to see the character sheets. I am sure I am not alone in this. uh, suggestions?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 11, 2012)

A discovery of sorts: if you can find a thread that has a quote type link, that link will still work, even across forums.

For example, while the links in my sig are broken, I did manage to find a post I made that quoted a post I had made in the "Campaign Resources" thread in my sig.  When I clicked on THAT link,it took me to that other thread.

It's a small thing, but it may enable people to find things they're looking for while the admins are sorting through the wreckage.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 11, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A discovery of sorts: if you can find a thread that has a quote type link, that link will still work, even across forums.
> 
> For example, while the links in my sig are broken, I did manage to find a post I made that quoted a post I had made in the "Campaign Resources" thread in my sig.  When I clicked on THAT link,it took me to that other thread.
> 
> It's a small thing, but it may enable people to find things they're looking for while the admins are sorting through the wreckage.




Anyone have an example of one of the broken links?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 11, 2012)

Like I said- click on the Campaign Ideas link in my sig, and it will take you nowhere right now.  It used to take you here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?102706-Campaigns-in-a-nutshell-Adventures-in-a-sentence , and I was able to find it because I actually quoted a post in that thread and posted it elsewhere.  That quote link was still effective.


----------



## Cleon (Dec 12, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Like I said- click on the Campaign Ideas link in my sig, and it will take you nowhere right now.  It used to take you here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?102706-Campaigns-in-a-nutshell-Adventures-in-a-sentence , and I was able to find it because I actually quoted a post in that thread and posted it elsewhere.  That quote link was still effective.




Darjr's fixed the problem and the old links are now redirected to their new URLs. I checked a few formerly-broken links and they all worked.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 12, 2012)

The ones in my sig are still broken.


----------



## Cleon (Dec 12, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The ones in my sig are still broken.




Well all the previously broken links to threads and posts that I've tried recently worked OK.

Checking the URL in your sig, it looks like the new system isn't redirecting them properly. I suspect it isn't cutting the general-rpg-discussion out.

Have you tried changing the URLs in your sig?

I suspect the problem is a fairly simple one for the techies to fix, but they may take a bit of time to get around to it, and it beats waiting!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, now that I can see my subscriptions, I'll have no problem fixing them when I get the chance.


----------



## darjr (Dec 13, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, now that I can see my subscriptions, I'll have no problem fixing them when I get the chance.




they should work now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 13, 2012)

Some do, but some don't, namely: The Monk, Aquatic Ideas and The Psychonimicon links are still inoperable.

(But thanks so far, and thanks in advance!)


----------



## darjr (Dec 13, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Some do, but some don't, namely: The Monk, Aquatic Ideas and The Psychonimicon links are still inoperable.
> 
> (But thanks so far, and thanks in advance!)



erg, actually I think I broke them just after I said they were OK.

i think they go to the correct post, though 'The Monk' has a pp=15 a the end that I don't know what that is. Was it supposed to show only 15 posts?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 13, 2012)

darjr said:


> erg, actually I think I broke them just after I said they were OK.
> 
> i think they go to the correct post, though 'The Monk' has a pp=15 a the end that I don't know what that is. Was it supposed to show only 15 posts?




Stop breaking stuff you just fixed!  You'll ruin your rep!!!

I can't tell you why there's a "15" in there, except maybe it's just about the link going to the first page of the thread, which has 15 posts on it- I'm fully able to get to the subsequent pages.

And the other links are also acting like they're fully fixed.  Again, thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 13, 2012)

darjr said:


> erg, actually I think I broke them just after I said they were OK.
> 
> i think they go to the correct post, though 'The Monk' has a pp=15 a the end that I don't know what that is. Was it supposed to show only 15 posts?




Yeah, that meant "per page" on the old system.


----------

